
Show HN: Simple Blogging Platform – QuickPublisher v1.3 - rotimi_je_suis
https://www.quickpublisher.online/features
======
rotimi_je_suis
Hi everyone. I posted my platform, QuickPublisher few weeks ago on SHOWHN. I
got important feedback. I updated the platform with interesting changes:

Design your articles and custom pages with either Markdown or the famous
WYSIWYG editor

RSS Feed

Post Scheduling

Comment Moderation

Improved speed (now 0.2 -1.0 seconds)

Display the total number of article views on your landing page

